# 65 wiring harness question



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got off the phone with the guys that made the electrical harnesses. I have the extra harness called the rally gage harness. Had an awful time trying to figure this one out as to one end. So, the guy tells me that it ( in the wisdom of GM) just goes thru the fire wall into the engine compartment, and you don't use some of the dash harness ends. Ok, makes sense. So, my question after this, is there a particular " Factory" hole in the firewall that this wire harness (really tach, temp and oil leads only) goes thru? :confused

Again, the help is greatly appreciated.

rich


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rich,

Which harness? Engine compartment or dash? The tach, temp and oil lead should be part of the engine compartment harness that plugs into the back of the fuse block.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

That's what I thought. But the "added" rally gauge harness has it's own oil/temp/tach leads that the harness manufacturer says goes from the instrument panel thru the firewall to the sending units/coil. The dash harness has leads for idiot lights. He stated that this is exactly the way GM did it for this option. I will have the original dash harness wires just 'there' along for the ride but not being used, as per his discussion. 
THe harness came from M&H Electrical Fabricators ( wiringharness.com), though Ames.
thanks,

rich


----------

